# Bunnies & Air Conditioner's



## Whiskerz (Aug 3, 2010)

I live in a 1 bedroom apartment and have a single AC unit in our living room.
Our bunny's cage is also in the living room.

The AC is one one side, and the cage on the other, but like I said they are both in the same room.

We are constantly turning the AC on, off, low, high, in order to keep the apartment at a regular temperature, but sometimes we have it blowing pretty high, usually its at a low setting to blow cool air in though, 
What I am trying to ask is, I know bunnies shouldn't be near a draft but what is considered a draft with an AC unit? 

Do you think Felix is fine being in the same room with the AC? I can feel some air flowing by..sorta when I am at there cage but nothing like a breeze or anything.
He seams to move around more and is more active when its cooler in the room also.

I just want to know if its ok to have Felix in the same room with the air conditioner.

Thanks in advance. :biggrin2:


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a bunny named Felix too!  

I think it's perfectly okay for him to be in the same room as your AC unit. Probably the best thing actually because that room will be cooler. In our condo we have air vents on the floor in every room that blow the air. I just make sure it's not blowing directly on the cage.


----------



## butsy (Aug 3, 2010)

butsy is in the living room with the ac as well  she seems fine !! better in the cold than in the heat !


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 3, 2010)

OH, that makes me feel so much better!
thanks guys..

Im just being a worrisome mommy :rollseyes


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree that it's fine (even preferred) to be in an air conditioned room but make sure you don't have it blowing directly on your bunny.


----------



## Bosebunny (Aug 4, 2010)

We bring our bun Alona in during the hot humid days. I find it smart or odd that she loves flopping over the cental air vent in the dining room. She will just lay there in comfort with no ill effects that I can see.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 4, 2010)

We have central a/c but bought a separate a/c unit just for the room with the bunnies and regularly even blow fans on their cages.
I'd make sure Felix has a hidey box or something like that so he can get out of the draft if he wants to, but I find my bunnies like to be right in the breeze.


----------



## HerbyBear (Aug 4, 2010)

My bun is also in the same area as the AC unit. Better cool than hot!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 4, 2010)

we have central air and in the rabbit room there is a ceiling fan that is kept on low except in the winter. Our bunnies had an air conditioner in the winder before we moved--never had a problem.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 4, 2010)

Even with the central air I wish the bunny room had a ceiling fan. I keep asking the hubby to put one up but he hasn't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 4, 2010)

We have central air and the bunny room has two ceiling fans. It still gets a little warm in there because it is all windows and sliding glass doors.


----------

